# iPad in Cyprus



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone tell me if the iPad3 with 4g wireless connection is supported in Cyprus and what if any contracts/providers there are for the SIM?

I use iPad a lot at the moment and plan to bring it with me to Cyprus, but can't seem to find anything out about available contracts. Only info Ihave found relates to wi-fi rather than 3/4g useage.

Thanks.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm not aware of 4g here at the moment although 3g exists. You should find information on the main service providers websites:

CYTA
MTN
Primetel

Pete


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I'm not aware of 4g here at the moment although 3g exists. You should find information on the main service providers websites:
> 
> CYTA
> MTN
> ...


Hello Pete,

Yes, realise no 4g (doesn't exist except in USA and a few cities in UK at present, but the new iPad uses 3g with accelerated speed apparently) and I can't find out if the iPad mini SIM is supported, either on contract or payg in Cyprus.

I'll keep digging and try your link!

Thanks,

David


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

buster12 said:


> Hello Pete,
> 
> Yes, realise no 4g (doesn't exist except in USA and a few cities in UK at present, but the new iPad uses 3g with accelerated speed apparently) and I can't find out if the iPad mini SIM is supported, either on contract or payg in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


You should visit Sweden or Germany where 4G is available almost everywhere. 

Anders


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

When I was there in the summer I used mtn for my iPad so I know they support micro sims. I think all the companies mentioned above do.

C.


----------

